# looking for foaling livery for next march



## mayqueen (30 May 2015)

Hi can anyone recommend a livery yard that will take mares in to foal? My mare is due in March 2016.
Thanks!https://forums-secure.horseandhound.co.uk/images/icons/icon10.png


----------



## be positive (30 May 2015)

It may help if you put your location as the south west is fairly large, also look for a decent stud rather than a livery yard as the stud will have the facilities and experience required which not many livery yards will have.


----------



## mayqueen (30 May 2015)

I am in south Dorset.  Thanks for your helpful advice. X


----------



## Faithkat (30 May 2015)

Not in south Dorset but not a million miles away - try Pembers Hill Stud, they take mares for foaling.  Mine went there and they know what they are doing!
http://www.pembershillstud.co.uk/


----------



## mayqueen (31 May 2015)

Thanks!  I will take a look.


----------



## hobo (31 May 2015)

Etheridge Farm Stud near Sturminster Newton. Very good, big boxes, flexible to your needs. I know a couple that have done the foaling livery. I foaled my at home but my youngster has since gone there as a 2yr, 3yrs, & 4 yrs when i go on holiday and also to do some showing with them.


----------



## mayqueen (31 May 2015)

Wonderful advice,  thanks so much. I will have to go on a grand Dorset stud tour this summer!


----------



## Racergirl (5 June 2015)

My broodmare boards just outside stur newton - very reasonable keep fees, fooling boxes etc - pm me if you want a number


----------



## mayqueen (5 June 2015)

thankyou- I will do nearer the time!


----------

